# mortise jigs for router



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has any photos of jigs they use with their routers to make mortises.


----------



## warrenoo (Apr 14, 2008)

*mortise jig*

my favorite is one I got from the sept-oct of 2004 issue of finewoodworking titled Perfect Mortise-and-Tenon Joints. No question the most used of all of the jigs that I have built. I do have a couple basic pics. send me an email and I will send them to you..


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Mortise Jigs*

There are lots of mortise jigs in the magazines.

I have been using one from Eagle Jigs called the Router Wizard and it works great to make loose tenons. It is fast, repeatable, and easy. You can also use it to make dadoes and groves for frame and panels. 

I have used it to make a Morris Chair, a day bed, an arts and crafts chair, and a Stickley style sideboard in the last year. 

You can go the eaglejigs.com and see it in action.

I bought mine almost two years ago and it was about $175 but I think it has gone up quite a bit but it is worth it.


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

warrenoo said:


> my favorite is one I got from the sept-oct of 2004 issue of finewoodworking titled Perfect Mortise-and-Tenon Joints. No question the most used of all of the jigs that I have built. I do have a couple basic pics. send me an email and I will send them to you..


Here is my email address if you can send me a few of those photos you have. [email protected] Thanks


----------

